# atv wench



## waterfox (Dec 27, 2014)

looking to by


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

the 4000# superwinch that's sold on ebay for 179.99 will do anything you want it to. I have a 3000# one on my boat trailer that pulls my 21' glass boat on the trailer. but the brake is starting to let the boat slide back some. so I'm going to upgrade to the 4000# winch in the spring. it has dynamic and mechanical brakes on it. and its supposed to hold a 4000# load. just type in superwinch 4000 and find the one for 179.99. you can get by with a smaller winch if you want. I had a 2500# warn winch on my Kawasaki 700 and it did good except one time when I was wedged against a fallen tree. then I had to run the cable to a tree and back to the atv. that gave me double the pull and pulled me out. I've been using superwinches for many yrs on my boat trailers and have had great service out of them. the warn winches might be a little better but I don't think there worth the double money.
sherman


----------



## waterfox (Dec 27, 2014)

sherman51 said:


> the 4000# superwinch that's sold on ebay for 179.99 will do anything you want it to. I have a 3000# one on my boat trailer that pulls my 21' glass boat on the trailer. but the brake is starting to let the boat slide back some. so I'm going to upgrade to the 4000# winch in the spring. it has dynamic and mechanical brakes on it. and its supposed to hold a 4000# load. just type in superwinch 4000 and find the one for 179.99. you can get by with a smaller winch if you want. I had a 2500# warn winch on my Kawasaki 700 and it did good except one time when I was wedged against a fallen tree. then I had to run the cable to a tree and back to the atv. that gave me double the pull and pulled me out. I've been using superwinches for many yrs on my boat trailers and have had great service out of them. the warn winches might be a little better but I don't think there worth the double money.
> sherman



thanks will give it a look


----------



## waterfox (Dec 27, 2014)

the superwinch


----------



## DiverDux (May 19, 2012)

We have Warn Industries winches on our ATV's. Yes they cost more, but are sealed and make/model specific mounting kits are available. Easy, but time consuming installation. Cheaper/less expensive is nice when you are making the purchase, but it really is no fun when the unit fails when you need it.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

ATV Wench:









ATV Winch:









Big difference! Be careful what you ask for, you just might get it!

sorry I had to


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> ATV Wench:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it. you made my day.
sherman


----------



## waterfox (Dec 27, 2014)

DiverDux said:


> We have Warn Industries winches on o


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

check out ebay, they have winch mounts for a 300 king quad then just choose your winch for the mount you buy. good luck, hope one of those mounts will work for you.
sherman


----------



## DiverDux (May 19, 2012)

waterfox said:


> I check the Warn and they do not have a kit for suzuke 300 2002 king quad and superwinch nether.


Well then, that leaves you with only one option. Buy a new ATV that will fit the winch of your choice.


----------



## waterfox (Dec 27, 2014)

DiverDux said:


> Well then, that leaves you with only one option. Buy a new ATV that will fit the winch of your choice.


would like


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I have a 2000 pound Super Winch on my 2006 Rancher. It is more than enough power. $99 on sale at Cabelas. The mounting plate came with it. I had drill some holes to custom fit the mounting plate for the Rancher. It's 10 years old and no problems.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Ive had good luck with the kfi winches....#3000 and it has done everything I've asked....also use it for snow plowing..park harding cycle recommended it over the warn winches and claimed they had less customer complaints


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

go to ebay and type in 391298439944 and that will get you a warn mount for a 2002 2003 300 king quad 4x4. the price is 83.94 with free shipping. I sent the seller a message and asked if this mount will work with a superwinch. I don't see any reason why it wouldn't work. but i'll have to wait for his answer.

please let us know what you decide your doing. and how it works out for you.
sherman


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

supercanoe said:


> I have a 2000 pound Super Winch on my 2006 Rancher. It is more than enough power. $99 on sale at Cabelas. The mounting plate came with it. I had drill some holes to custom fit the mounting plate for the Rancher. It's 10 years old and no problems.


the same 2000# winch with the entire kit including the block and tackle is 100.84 with free shipping on ebay. item number 221749464945 just type in the item number.
sherman


----------



## waterfox (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks sherman


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I used U-bolts on my winch and snow plow mounting plates. They work great.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

waterfox said:


> Thanks sherman
> i looked at both mt and don't think they will work with my atv. If you look at pic you can see I would have to mount with u-bolts as drilling through pipe would weaken them.
> I am going to go with superwinch 4000. I think I can get a 1/4 inch steel plate and bend or wield. drill holes for u-bolts and mounting holes.
> View attachment 223174


good luck with your project. one thing I noticed about the 4000 superwinch is it doesn't come with the handle bar toggle switch and accessories. you have to buy them separate. the 2000# winch I listed above comes with everything needed. and even has a block and tackle so you can hook it to a tree and run the cable through it then back to your atv giving you 4000 lbs of pulling power. something to think about.
sherman


----------



## waterfox (Dec 27, 2014)

thank sherman


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

1 snatch block almost doubles the pulling power of a direct cable. No argument that the more pulleys you have the more weight you can pull easier but you better have 100 yds of cable and a place to store all that hardware.


----------

